# Gimli and Winnipeg Beach on Lake Winnipeg



## dllb

Lake Winnipeg:

Lake Winnipeg is a very large (24,400 km²) lake in central North America, about 55 km north of the city of Winnipeg. It is the largest lake within the borders of southern Canada, and it is part of the most undeveloped and pristine large watershed of southern Canada.
It is the fifth-largest freshwater lake in Canada, but it is relatively shallow (mean depth of 12 m[1] excluding a narrow 60 m deep channel between the northern and southern basins). And us the twelfth largest freshwater lake on Earth. 









Gimli:

Gimli is a rural municipality in south-central Manitoba, Canada. It is located on the western shore of Lake Winnipeg, about seventy-five kilometres north of the provincial capital Winnipeg. The town (population 1,657 Statistics Canada 2001 census) and surrounding area constitute an Icelandic ethnic block settlement, and are home to the largest Icelandic population outside of Iceland.

It was founded by settlers originally from Iceland in 1875. It is noted for the large Viking statue, standing fifteen feet tall (4.6 m), which attracts visitors to the region, along with the annual Icelandic Festival held there each summer during the Civic Holiday long weekend (occurs on the first Monday in August). Gimli is famous for being the only location in the world that produces Crown Royal Canadian whisky.

Gimli is the site of a disused Royal Canadian Air Force base, which is now used by the Gimli Gliding Centre and the Royal Canadian Air Cadets. The airbase was the site of a remarkable emergency landing by an Air Canada Boeing 767 on July 23, 1983 which had run out of fuel in mid-flight, causing its engines to entirely shut down, and forcing the plane to land as a glider. This event became known as the Gimli Glider. The plane was nicknamed the Gimli Glider by the aviation community. The Boeing 767 is still flying with Air Canada, more than 20 years after the accident.  The plane has been called the Gimli Goose and there was a movie made about the incident.

This is the beach at Gimil - looking north

1.  









This is the sea wall in Gimli looking east.  There is quite a large marina there.  This picture is about an hour and a half before the ones that show the storm clouds (6, 7 and 8)

2.









This is a research boat out of Winnipeg.

3.









Looking back at the town from the sea wall.  The Canadian Coast Guard have a boat at Gimli.

4.








5.









These pictures are looking east about an hour and a half after the picture 2.  The storm just missed Gimli but did hit Winnipeg Beach which is only about 10 miles south.  There was hail between golf ball and tennis ball size in Winnipeg Beach.  The first picture (6.) was before the sun came out, the next 2 are after the sun came out.  The sky was as dark as in these pictures.  In fact, a tornado struck just north of Winnipeg as part of this system

6.








7.








8.









These 2 pictures are looking south about 1/2 hour later in Winnipeg Beach after the storm had passed through.

9.








10.


----------



## TBaraki

Those skies look dangerous! Wonderful series.  I know where I'll have to stop next time I'm through Winnepeg.


----------



## megapaws

Nice series. Thanks for the geography & history. It looks beautiful there.


----------

